# Babies eveywhere :)



## PhoebeC (Jul 9, 2010)

Two weeks ago my husbands auntie told us she was 12 weeks pregnant due 31st December.

Im due 16th Feb they think so thats pretty close any way, having babies so close will be great.

Well last night my auntie phoned ,who is only 18 months older than me, so we are really close, there are pictures of us both holding hands when we are toddling around. She wanted to come round i said i was too tired and could she come another time, she said 'no i have something to show you. 
So they come in and hand me thier baby scan, she is 12 weeks today so she is 4 weeks ahead of me.
I am so excited, we will be having our babies together 

Just thought id share the joy!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Awww Phoebe thats so nice, my sons birthday is a week away from his youngest cousin and my sisters little girl is a week older then her best mates, i think its nice when theres a few of you pregnant all at once cause you have something so great to enjoy and share and at least you have something to goss about lol x


----------



## rachelha (Jul 9, 2010)

That is cool.  I am 3 weeks apart from Em my sister in law.  So the 2 cousins will be almost the same age, and both boys.  Family get togethers will be chaos


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awh that's so sweet instant play mate within the family  being pregnant does make you so soppy when it comes to babies. I have a friend who was 2 weeks ahead of me whilst I was pregnant she ended up being a couple of weeks late so there's only about a week between her little girl and mine. It's really nice to be at the same stages of pregnancy as someone who's close to you because you really do go through all the stages together xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do you know its funny as my best friend is pregnant (due in November) and there are 6 or so people at work who are too. I went to the beach the other day and there were 2 ladies on the beach who also were. I put it down to snow 

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 10, 2010)

I didnt think having a baby could be anymore exciting, but to have somebody so close to me in the same situation is amazing.
I think i am more excited about their baby than they are, her o/h couldnt belive how happy i was about it.

There are pictures on me and her crawling around in nappies, my gran has a lovely one of use both holding hands with her in the door when we are tiny, think we will need to take that photo with our babies, shes not really aged so she will look the same just the babies and the house iwll be different 

Its weird thinking my cousin and my baby will be so close together.

xxx


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 21, 2010)

i think being a mum is one of the best and hardest job and i love it


----------



## shirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow Phoebe thats gr8, my son and his cousin arrived 3 months appart, and a friend of mine gave birth on the same day as me just a few hours difference!
And yeah it is the hardest job in the world (24/7) but is brilliant non the less!


----------

